# I remember this



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I remember this when it hit the headlines.. the family concerned said that they had done nothing wrong that it was common in Egypt to take a girl from a poor family as a maid.
Sadly nothing has changed


Former Child Maid From Egypt Becomes US Citizen - YouTube


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I remember this when it hit the headlines.. the family concerned said that they had done nothing wrong that it was common in Egypt to take a girl from a poor family as a maid.
> Sadly nothing has changed
> 
> 
> Former Child Maid From Egypt Becomes US Citizen - YouTube


Yes nothing has changed when we visited a flat for sale we saw an alcove next to the kitchen about 1mx 1.5m and we asked if it was for the dog the owner replied "no thats for the maid the dog sleeps on the sofa".

What sort of world do we live in?


----------

